# Wired + wireless headphones?



## bz0804 (Aug 31, 2022)

Essentially I'm looking for a headphone that can be used daily during work commute wirelessly, and a headphone that can be used when making some piano covers. Do such headphones exist? without breaking the bank? Or will I have to buy 2 separate headphones dedicated for their own use?

Thanks!


----------



## jblongz (Aug 31, 2022)

Disclosure: I am sponsored by JBL, but I use their pro and consumer products in real life for work and leisure.

My favorite hybrid headphone is the JBL Tune660NC. They are wireless and wired with noise cancellation. The noise cancellation can also be used when no music is playing to make a room more quiet. Two devices can be paired at one time.

Battery life is amazing. I never had them die on me yet with multiple days of use. At one point I was testing several headphones and forgot about this one. Went back to it more than a month later and still got a full day of use.

There are On Ear and Over Ear versions.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 31, 2022)

I have the Sony wh-1000xm4 (not sponsored, had to pay the hefty price myself). I love them, most comfortable headphones I own by a wide margin. Can be used wired if needed. Noise cancellation works great. I'd be scared to wear them outside because I might not hear an approaching car or other dangers. I think you can turn the noise cancellation off, but they're still closed back.
Only thing bothering me is that they sometimes turn themselves off when I lie down. I think it has to do with the sensor that detects you taking them off. Afaik that gets overridden with a connected wire but I'm not 100% sure.

I think these wireless headphones are one of the biggest quality of life gains I have ever gotten from a purchase. I will re-buy them when they inevitably die at some point because the battery isn't changeable. 

Got them a fair bit cheaper on amazon prime-day by the way. Might be on sale on black friday too?


----------



## Pier (Aug 31, 2022)

Many (most?) BT headphones can be used wired and include a cable. Obviously not the in-ear ones like the Apple Airpods but the on-ear and over-ear ones.

For example the Bose QC series (latest model is QC45), the Sennheiser Momentum, the Sony mentioned above, the ATH-M50xBT, etc. There are dozens of models to chose from depending on your budget.


----------

